# Chicken Violence/Jealousy: Please help!



## Acquamarina (May 14, 2017)

Hello chicken pet owners,

I have chicken for pets. Here is the story/problem. I will appreciate your comments if you know how to help my chicken.

I will use names because it is easier this way. I have a hen Koko since about a week old. She adopted me during holidays in the family farm. I brought her back to the city with me, she used to cry outside the bathroom door etc. and follow me everywhere. I left her for the first time to go on holidays when she was 5 months old. The first time she decided to sit on her absent eggs (I took them away almost everyday) she stayed broody for 40 days. She really wanted to be a mother, unlike other hens I met..   I decided to give her a family of her own, basically I thought one more hen would make good company for her.. After a couple of failures she finally had 4 chicken. She was a great mom for them.. I had to let go the rooster, due to neighbours, accompanied by my favorite chick.. I made this choice because she was more independent unlike the other chick which was always so very close to the mom.

Ok, here is the thing. Koko was raised by me, unlike her chick Bianca, who was raised by a chicken. So they are very different. I was still able to sleep, watch TV sit outside with her on my lap. When they were all little I would sit with Kokó and her chicks would jump and sit around me to be with their mom.

Bianca has develop a very violent behavour towards me. Not to any other members of the family. Very few times has attacked other people. But the funny thing is she hates me because I imagine she thinks I can take her mom away. Also, Koko never became broody again after her first chicks, and she lived inseparable lives with her eternal chick, who is almost 4 years old now..

I tried all sorts, hug her more, take her away with me. When held in my arms Bianca is lovely. But she jumps up and kicks me if I try to touch Koko, even attacks her if I try to reach her. But most movements are aimed to me.

Recently, something happened. During holidays another hen tried to join them, Koko gave up to her attack, but Bianca didn't. Additionally in a few occassions Bianca very bravely stood up when Koko was being attacked by this new hen. Since then, Koko is no longer free, Bianca appears to be dominant about where they go, what they eat, etc.

I see poor Koko is kept in one corner all day and does no longer come when I call her, neither runs to the door when she hears me coming.

Very odd. I thought things were bad because I could hardly hug my hen, but now she is not even free to walk around, enjoy the sun, eat various things..

I know Bianca cannot live without her mom, she is everything to her, all she knows and has seen everyday since exists. But I wish she didn't attack me anymore.. poor thing, she is so pretty and lovely when cuddled, but the forever chick. Never left her mom. I wanted a companion, so it is goood. But I cant go out to feed them without being attacked by Bianca

Thank you.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 14, 2017)

You will need to dominate Bianca. Chickens do this by chasing submissive members away, or pinning them to the ground. She is trying to dominate and correct you when she attacks you.

Chickens live in a hierarchy, where top birds gets to do as they please, than all others fall below them, if rules aren't followed punishment is doled out through pecking and flogging. Bianca is your top hen now, you need to take that position from her.


----------



## Acquamarina (May 15, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> You will need to dominate Bianca. Chickens do this by chasing submissive members away, or pinning them to the ground. She is trying to dominate and correct you when she attacks you.
> 
> Chickens live in a hierarchy, where top birds gets to do as they please, than all others fall below them, if rules aren't followed punishment is doled out through pecking and flogging. Bianca is your top hen now, you need to take that position from her.


Oh! I never thought about it that way! Thank you. She is small but a good fighter. Last Summer she was in the nest when outsider hen started to attack her mom, she flew out of the nest and put up a good fight.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 15, 2017)

Acquamarina said:


> Oh! I never thought about it that way! Thank you. She is small but a good fighter. Last Summer she was in the nest when outsider hen started to attack her mom, she flew out of the nest and put up a good fight.


The feisty chicken gets all the better resources, for themselves and any offspring they may have, it's the way of the chicken, and is a biological way. People sometimes get upset and think of one chicken being mean and the weaker one being bullied, but it is all natural and chickens don't think in the same way as a human does.

I have read that some people use their finger to peck back at a chicken that pecks them, but I haven't tried it.

 Last fall I had a batch of pullets that became very forward as they sexually matured and they would come up to me and peck at my hands. One day it caused me to drop my feed can right on one, it's plastic, but it startled it enough that it saw it as a correction and it back off after that. 

Another kept walking in front of me, and one day it got  it's foot accidentally stepped as I almost tripped on it. It backed off as well.

I think if you implement some sort of corrections, and don't be afraid of hurting her feeling you might get control again. I might even force her down in a submissive squat when she comes at you, and than peck or tap the back of her head to correct her like another chicken will do. 

Other times I would make her to stay out of your space. Hand feeding can be seen by chickens as submissive behavior so I never do it as it can confuse them as far as your position in the pecking order. I scatter treats.

You have had a great relationship with your first hen. Your second hen unfortunately will never be with you in the same way. Cherish what you have with the one and appreciate that the second is different and that's okay.


----------

